# soñar contigo



## tania ticky tycki

hola!!

quisiera saber como se dice "soñé contigo"

gracias


----------



## Carole1981

j'ai révê de toi!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir, buenas noches
Rêvé
(una pequeña confusión a nivel de acentos)
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## DodoBrooke

Como podría traducir:
Aun sueño con ellas-
Quiza por
J'ai encore rêve avec d'elles ?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## moira

Je rêve encore d'elles.


----------



## DearPrudence

soñar con = *rêver de*
Donc: "*j'ai encore rêvé d'elles*"

Espero que yo no me engañe.
(Podéis corregir mi español)

edit: j'ai encore rêvé d'elles = aun he soñado con ellas


----------



## vegonza

Hola me dicen como se dice en frances, soñé contigo???, mercy


----------



## Lezert

j'ai rêvé de toi


----------



## vegonza

merci !!!!


----------



## Deftona

Hola!! Cómo se dice "he estado soñando mucho contigo"? Gracias!!


----------



## lencha

Hola! Yo diria:
J'ai beaucoup rêvé à toi (ces derniers temps). 
El complemento " ces derniers temps" no es obligatorio, pero creo que da la idea de continuidad que trasmite el tiempo del verbo en espanol "he estado sonando..."


----------



## Deftona

Merci beaucoup lencha!


----------



## /Latingirl/

Hola!

Il faut faire très attention: _Le verbe rêver est suivi par la préposition de!!
_
Par exemple: He soñado contigo = J'ai rêvé *de *toi.
Mientras que en español utilizamos soñar con, en francés hay que decir de.

Saludos!


----------



## lencha

Hola Latingirl! 
si bien se puede usar el verbo "rêver" en francés con la preposicion "de", también se usa, muy a menudo, con "à". De hecho, creo que no tiene exactamente el mismo significado "rêver à" y "rêver de", pero asi de memoria o sin libro de gramatica no podria decirte los matices exactos. Pero eso si te puedo asegurar que "rêver à" se usa!
Un saludo!!!


----------



## belisa xx

Buenas tardes, 

Quería saber como se dice en francés, *"Soñaré contigo"*

Gracias y Saludos,


----------



## Outsider

"Je rêverai de toi."


----------



## belisa xx

wow, no pensé que me responderían tan rápido, muchas gracias.


----------



## hermes_855

hola que tal me gustaria saber como podria escribir en frances:

¨No deje de soñar contigo anoche¨


Gracias


----------



## lpfr

Bienvenid@ al foro.

Je n'ai pas arrêté de rêver de toi cette nuit.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Hermes_855, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous:

Tu frase del título y la del "post" difieren.
La traducción del título es:
- Je n'ai pu m'empêcher de rêver de toi cette nuit (Otras versiones son posibles)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## aprendiendoando

Hola! Que diferencia tiene escrito con à y con de? Cuál es su significación?  Para ambos la traducción al.español es con, verdad?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días aprendiendoando, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Es cuestión de estilo:


> CNRTL
> *Rem.* ,,Malgré la tradition puriste, _rêver_, au sens propre, se construit le plus souvent avec _à_ dans la langue actuelle: _J'ai rêvé à vous cette nuit_. On peut admettre que _j'ai rêvé de vous_ est plus élégant, mais il paraît difficile de considérer _rêver à_ comme franchement incorrect`` (Dupré 1972, p. 2286).


(Si no conocías este diccionario ponlo en tus preferidos: es nuestra base )

Hay un hilo al respecto en el foro Français seulement.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

